
Non-Disclosures, Non-Competes, No Way? - wrburgess
https://www.ctothink.com/episodes/2018-03-27-15.html
======
wrburgess
Should you sign non-compete or non-disclosure agreements? We discuss
everything from saying "heck, no" to turning them into an initial business
agreement test.

